# Billy is home - pics!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello all and thank you for your welcome.

Billy is home - he was very well behaved on the 1.5 hour car journey and then settled himself right in. He whimpered for 30 mins on the first night and then woke up at 5.30am, last night he only cried for about 10 mins and then woke up at 6.30am so there is definately progress!
He has been so loving and playful and we already can't imagine life without him, Helen x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww what a sweetie! He is sleeping like Betty does with their chin resting on the side of the bed, Betty always likes to rest her chin on things!!!!

Glad to here he is settling in well.

xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

How cute is Billy!  I love the little smile for the camera. xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahhh he is lovely! xxx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Billy is so cute x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww he is adorable


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi,billy is lovely, we have coco home now to oh my she is gorgeous, i had forgotten how much work little pups are but coco soon reminded me.xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute little baby!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

Billy is so adorable and great to hear that the nights are not too bad - he's off to a great start 

I showed the photos to my son who was gobsmacked at Billy's wicker basket. His exact words were "Biscuit would eat that basket and we would come down in the morning to find just the blanket left!!!"

Look forward to hearing all about Billy's next few weeks. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Ha Ha - yes he has had a few little nibbles on the basket so we will just have to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cutey!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Helen - Billy is just too cute for words! And where did you find that adorable paw print blanket? I'd love one for Chip!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a cutie x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome home Billy! He is gorgeous! 

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi little Billy .. you are too cute .. oh I do love puppies xxxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Billy is adorable ... what a cute little bundle!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone -we think he is cute too but I guess we are biased. Anyway all of the Cockapoo's on here are cute!!
Oh and Tina the blue blanket was from Tesco believe it or not!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Helen, Billy looks lovely and so at home. Tina not sure if tescos have ventured to Dallas yet... although Im sure it wont be long... they are a big supermarket chain x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful Billy boy , he's going to be a heart throb..


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

"Biscuit would eat that basket and we would come down in the morning to find just the blanket left!!!"

:laugh: I was wondering how long it would last too! Izzy nibbles away at her wicker toybox

Billy is sooo cute


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Billy is sooo cute! remember when Maisie was that small a few months ago. right now she is haing one of her 'mad half hours' and has just spent the last twenty minutes happily chewing up lots of paper ( her favourite hobby at the mo!!)  
PS - did Billy come from Dewsbury???


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy seems to like the newspaper too!

Yes he did - how did you guess that one??


----------

